# Canon 60D or 650D?



## BradG93 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the site and quite new to photography. I have been  using my dads old Canon EOS 350D but would like to get my own camera  which is slightly more up to date. I was looking at Canon because I can  still use the same lenses for a while until I get some of my own?


 As I live relatively near a race track, I have started taking a few  photos of various different motor sports, but I would also like to get  into landscape photography and a little bit of macro for things like  flowers and insects (when we actually have some decent weather in the  UK!)


 I have had a look at both cameras in the shop but I'm just unsure as  to what one would be better for me as I am only a beginner and wouldn't  want to buy something which I find hard to understand.


 I have also read that there is a 700D and a 70D coming out? Would it  be a good shout to wait until these come out before I purchase my own  camera? As the prices of the 650D and 60D would be cheaper?

 Any help is much appreciated 

 Thanks
 Brad


----------



## David444 (Mar 30, 2013)

Have you thought about possible an older, used body such as the 50D? The 50D has the ever-important micro-adjust that the 60D lacks. But if I had to choose between the 60D and 650D I would have to go with the 60D as I need the quick control dial.


----------



## thomas30 (Mar 31, 2013)

BradG93 said:


> Hi, I am new to the site and quite new to photography. I have been  using my dads old Canon EOS 350D but would like to get my own camera  which is slightly more up to date. I was looking at Canon because I can  still use the same lenses for a while until I get some of my own?
> 
> 
> As I live relatively near a race track, I have started taking a few  photos of various different motor sports, but I would also like to get  into landscape photography and a little bit of macro for things like  flowers and insects (when we actually have some decent weather in the  UK!)
> ...


Canon 60 D is better. Only good thing with 650D is that you will get touch screen. So i would suggest go for 60D







Better color depth*22.2  bits*vs*21.7 bits*




Distinguishes 0.5 more bits of color



Weather sealed*Yes*vs*No*




Sealed to shoot in the rain



Significantly longer  battery life*1100  shots*vs*440 shots*




2.5x more shots per battery charge



Better image quality*66.0*vs*62.0*




Around 10% better image quality



More dynamic range*11.5  EV*vs*11.2 EV*




0.3 f-stops more dynamic range



Larger viewfinder*0.59x*vs*0.53x*




More than 20% larger viewfinder



Has a pentaprism  viewfinder*Pentaprism*vs*Pentamirror*




Pentaprism viewfinders are typically  brighter



Slightly lower noise at  high ISO*813  ISO*vs*722 ISO*




The 60D has a slight edge (0.2 f-stops)  in low noise, high ISO performance



Better viewfinder  coverage*96%*vs*95%*




Almost the same



Slightly less shutter  lag*253  ms*vs*269 ms*




Around 10% less delay when taking photos



Much faster max shutter  speed*1/8000s*vs*1/4000s*




2x faster max shutter speed



Shoots slightly faster*5.3  fps*vs*5 fps*




Around 10% faster continuous shooting


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 1, 2013)

In this situation I would go with the 60D.  With the statistics shown above and also being a personal opinion.  I have used a 60D and it performs quite well.  

If you are going to wait you can always save some money and get a 7D.  They are great for shooting sports.  Its what I personally use and for moving subjects it works quite well.  Just a thought.


----------



## EOSfotografie (Apr 2, 2013)

First question I have; what lenses are you using ? Yes a saw you are using the camera of your dad. But maybe its a idea to start with a cheaper camera and invest in lenses. Lenses are more long term investment. A camera body its not ;-)

I bought my mother a 600D and I must say it makes great photos. Some times we switch cameras 

One of the best things you can do. Is go to a shop and hand hold the two body's your self. Also experience the menu's. Witch of the two do you like the most. Both can make great photos.


----------



## BradG93 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I have been thinking about perhaps saving to get a 7D but there is a lot of pice difference and considering its just a hobby, I'm not sure I want to spend that sort of money. 

I have also looked at the 600D but I wanted a body that would last me a few years? I thought seeing as the 700D is coming out soon that it would quickly be outdated?


----------



## thepilgrimsdream (Apr 4, 2013)

I would recommend getting a 7d for the improved autofocus which is great for sports. I think it will be worth it to you


----------



## hazy36 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Brad,

I am currently using a 60D and have recommended the 600D to a number of my friends who wanted essentially "high resolution point and shoot cameras"...

When I was looking at buying the 60D I also considered the 600D (650D didn't exist then) and the 7D.

I was drawn to the 7D by the maximum burst speed and dual processor but steered away because of the price.

I was drawn to the 600D by the price but steered away because of the low burst speed and also (most importantly to me) the lack of controls on the top of the camera near the shutter button. 

Those top controls make changing settings much quicker and easier that navigating the screen on the 600D. 

The 650D is essentially an upgraded 600D and the main differences to me are the touch screen, which could help or hinder the setting change speed depending how good it is (I don't know either way so look into it I guess) and an increased burst rate, making it more competitive with the 60D in that area. 

One thing I didnt know then which I'm glad thomas30 pointed out with his tech data is the drastically lower battery life of the 600D. I now feel a little chuffed at my decision back then 

So if you add the cost of a second battery, the 650D is closer again to the price of the 60D.

To me the only thing the 650D has going for it is the new digic 5 processor. 

So to sum up, those are the reasons I chose the 60D. Ultimately I planned to move to a full frame if the photography bug hung around so the 7D was too much money to spend when it was likely to be upgraded. If you plan on flicking away from the green button, go the 60D. I think you'll agree it feels more comfortable.


----------



## enzodm (Apr 8, 2013)

BradG93 said:


> I have had a look at both cameras in the shop but I'm just unsure as  to what one would be better for me as I am only a beginner and wouldn't  want to buy something which I find hard to understand.



from the understanding point of view, dSLR are almost all the same thing: same functions, same difficulties, etc. Physically, if you spend more you might find some better ergonomics. Almost all have also point and shoot modes if you do not want to exploit them at their full capabilities. 

I personally would go 60D if you are willing to spend something more, or *600D* if you want to save some money - not far from 650D, actually slightly better in image quality (same as 60D), and now cheap. 
Consider that Canon policy on upgrades on entry level cameras is very very small steps from one to another, so if you find a 550D, it might as well be a bargain with no image quality loss (although you loose the flippable screen -only real upgrade 550D->600D).


----------

